# Redline before football game. How long?



## thefutureisnow (Sep 1, 2006)

How long before a football game should I take Redline?I picked up a can today to give me some extra energy for that 4th quarter. Thanks.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 1, 2006)

Can of what? 8oz drink or gelcaps?


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 1, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Can of what? 8oz drink or gelcaps?



Drink. The 8 oz can.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 1, 2006)

My guess is that you can not consume it during the game so I would suggest you take it prior to going on the field if you can wait that long.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 1, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> My guess is that you can not consume it during the game so I would suggest you take it prior to going on the field if you can wait that long.



Yea I dont know how the coaches would react if I just started drinkin it on the sidelines unless I put it in a gatorade bottle or something. I'll just take it before I go out on the field. Thanks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 1, 2006)

It depends...I assume the games are about 2 hours long.  If you take it before you will improve performance for the first 2 quarters with the 3rd and 4th being better than normal, but not as good as they could be.  If you take it at half time, you will greatly improve performance for the second half as long as you give it 20-30 minutes to kick in.  Assuming endurance is your issue, I would take it at half time since you apparently have not much of a problem playing the 1st 2 quarters.

This is a theory by the way.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 1, 2006)

No my endurance is pretty good. Just want that extra boost you know. Well I gotta leave soon. Well see how well it works.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 1, 2006)

The stuff really worked good. I had one problem though. About a half hour after I took redline I had to pee like a race horse and after I felt really nausiated . This only lasted about 10 minutes. I read the bottle after I drank it and it said only drink 4 oz to see how ull react. I drank all 8 so it was my fault. I prolly shouldnt have tested it out on a gameday, however it didn't affect my play and I played the whole game both ways. I think next time I use it I'll take 4 oz before and 4 oz at halftime.


----------



## Christopher J (Sep 2, 2006)

You god damned high school football players are reason that steroids are illegal today. You must not be any good if you need a boost. Your not naturally gifted obviously. Just another damned kid who sucks at sports and wants to be a hero via supplements/steroids. Go inject some Testosterone you estrogen tanking B*tch.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 2, 2006)

Christopher J said:


> You god damned high school football players are reason that steroids are illegal today. You must not be any good if you need a boost. Your not naturally gifted obviously. Just another damned kid who sucks at sports and wants to be a hero via supplements/steroids. Go inject some Testosterone you estrogen tanking B*tch.



he drank an energy drink you retard.  go suck a dick u fuck.


----------



## instant (Sep 2, 2006)

Christopher J said:


> You god damned high school football players are reason that steroids are illegal today. You must not be any good if you need a boost. Your not naturally gifted obviously. Just another damned kid who sucks at sports and wants to be a hero via supplements/steroids. Go inject some Testosterone you estrogen tanking B*tch.



wow - a proven pro thanks for looking out for the kids?


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 2, 2006)

Christopher J said:


> You god damned high school football players are reason that steroids are illegal today. You must not be any good if you need a boost. Your not naturally gifted obviously. Just another damned kid who sucks at sports and wants to be a hero via supplements/steroids. Go inject some Testosterone you estrogen tanking B*tch.



Wow. You are an asshole. Go kill yourself.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> It depends...I assume the games are about 2 hours long.  If you take it before you will improve performance for the first 2 quarters with the 3rd and 4th being better than normal, but not as good as they could be.  If you take it at half time, you will greatly improve performance for the second half as long as you give it 20-30 minutes to kick in.  Assuming endurance is your issue, I would take it at half time since you apparently have not much of a problem playing the 1st 2 quarters.
> 
> This is a theory by the way.



Has it been tested by several scientists? that is what a theory is  just kidding around, i agree with you about taking it at half time.


----------



## Christopher J (Sep 3, 2006)

Suppose to kick in 5 minutes after taking it.


----------

